# Weighted Vest Insanity



## spartan (Feb 14, 2004)

Well I'm on week three of my Spec Ops training and it is insane. I have already droped 10 pounds of BF. Had a 7 point BF test done by a military specialist and I am sitting at 6.2%. I will post some pics in another three weeks when I am finished the endurance part of training. The program looks like this:

Week 1 - Mon,Wed,Fri,Sun.
             - 2 Mile run Completed in 13:00 min(10 pound vest on)
             - 4 sets 25 pushups(30 Pound vest on)
             - 4 sets 25 situps(30 pound vest on)
             - 4 sets 5 reps widegrip pullups(30 pound vest on)
             - 4 sets 100m sprints(10 pound vest) 
Week 2 - Mon,Wed,Fri,Sun.
              - 3 Mile run completed in 19:30 min(10 pound vest on)
              -5 sets 25 pushups(30 # vest)
              -5 sets 25 situps (unsupported 30# vest on)
              -5 sets 5 reps widegrip pullups(30 pound vest)
               - 25 min contineous swim. 

All completed non-stop for 1.5 to 2.0 hours


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 14, 2004)

the running and swimming would kill me on week 2... gawd...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2004)

That is a nice routine for endurance and overall health.  25 minutes of consecutive swimming at the end of all that other training is death...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 14, 2004)

OMG! do they know what overtraining is?


----------



## spartan (Feb 15, 2004)

That is the point, this program is not "mind muscle" connection, nor is it a program designed to add mass through recovery. It is designed to make my body's V02 max go through the roof, a test of endurance and fortitude. I am not building my body to be judged by others. I am building a body that will keep going in the most extreme conditions, with a lack of food water and rest.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 15, 2004)

errr right


----------



## spartan (Feb 15, 2004)

ohh arn't we witty!!!!.


----------

